# Toro Gas Tank repair



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

My Toro 3650 was leaking gas, after finding the leak along the seam I got out my hot glue gun and ran a bead across the the leaking area so far no leaking and cheaper then a new tank.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure how long a hot glue will last on a plastic fuel tank.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I hope it holds up for you. I have a 3650 and they did have leaking gas tank issues


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gas will probably eat thru glue?? asking fir a friend.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Stanyon said:


> My Toro 3650 was leaking gas, after finding the leak along the seam I got out my hot glue gun and ran a bead across the the leaking area so far no leaking and cheaper then a new tank.


When it fails down the road, use J.B. Weld Plastic Bonder for your next repair.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

This has given me a solid fix for 10+ years on my plastic tank.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I hope it does not leak in a way that will .. a cause issues.


----------

